# music from basque contry



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I know an interresting band in basque contry called Akauzazte it's basically post-rock , art rock whit industrial overtone( not industrial metal).

There best album is Ur gardenak(clear water) and azalberritan( pink floydian).All do we can hear neubauten influence and swans.

And that it for now :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm of basque ancestry (the azk in my nickname comes from my surname, Azkarate). But I know very little about the Basque country, lol. Shame on me!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Spain produced a lot of very high quality progressive music in the 70's (Triana, Asfalto, Crack, Atila, and others), the Basque region had their share (Enbar, Errobi, Haizia, Itziar, Izukaitz).

Itioz from their 2nd album from 1979.

Kind of a Basque folk, prog with a bit of jazz.


----------

